# Suggestions for inexpensive 15 or 18" sub



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

I was toying with the idea of buying a 15 or 18" sub just for SPL purposes and experimantation...
I have never really dabbled with SPL before always SQ...

But I'm in the mood to tinker! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Define inexpensive first.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, Lets say under $200...


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

I would be willing to buy used as well...


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Even Old School


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

If you want cheap hard to break that can put up good numbers my first suggestion would be an alpine type R. There have been several good scores put up with type R's and they go for almost half of your budget.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

How much power would you suggest putting to one of those Alpine type Rs?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Probably could find a nice used DD 15 or a Stroker 15 in that ball park.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

The Stroke 15 is a Cerwin Vega correct? 
How about a Cerwin Vega Stealth? Any good?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not an SPL sub. Yeah, Strokers are CV.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahh, ok I will have to nose around and see what I can find that looks interesting..


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Old school strokers can be had on the cheap and are very efficient (read get LOUD). 

If you plan to compete, I'd suggest going for a really beefy 12 just because of the ways the categories break down. Once you get into the single 18" category you'll be competing agains some sick 15" pairs. 

Search the Classified's section at SSA board and Spy has some AMAZING woofers for sale of all sizes.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't forget older RE if you are dead set on a 15 or 18"


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

i have a Kicker L5 15 if your interested... I did a 149.8 in a single cab ranger:laugh:


----------



## YelLow Rabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

jrlozano said:


> i have a Kicker L5 15 if your interested... I did a 149.8 in a single cab ranger:laugh:


That's pretty good. I met a guy that had two 15" AQ's and he metered 141. He didn't have a HO alt though.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lanzar OPTI1533 or OPTI1535d
American Bass XFL15
Audiopipe TXX15
If you are going to buy new 
used I would see what you could find in a DD or SJA motor ( Atomic,RD audio,American Bass VFL,Bostwick, etc.)


----------



## RAD82 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mach 5 IXL 18 should be around $200, very happy with my four and will take a kilowatt all day.


----------



## YelLow Rabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

RAD82 said:


> Mach 5 IXL 18 should be around $200, very happy with my four and will take a kilowatt all day.


I have two getting two more Mach 5 MAW-10's and thery're only 250 RMS and those things get decent. I can only Imagine what the 18's would sound like. I would recomend these as well. The guy at Mach 5 is really cool too.


----------



## joshyd (Dec 17, 2008)

Old school strokers are awesome! I was talking to someone the other day that had one. He was telling me that he has had it for the last 10 years or so with no problems. Just make sure you don't overpower it and it should last you a long time.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Adire tempest are 15" and and can be had for $100 - $125. Are you doing this sealed or IB. Some of the old school 15" need *BIG* boxes!


----------



## fritoxtreme (May 23, 2008)

DD AUDIO USED if you can find it


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

wow lots of good suggestions! 
I do have a question though Hispls mentioned about the competition breakdown as far as woofer sizes and the different categories.
How do these classes break down? Anyone know?


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

A few 15" JLW0's in a proper box should be capable, pretty cheap too. Bang for your buck they're a decent deal. 500W as well...


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

When I competed a pair of 12's put me in the same class as guys running as much as 3 12in woofers, or 2 15's, you would be in that class with an 18. They do it all by cone area so the guys with the single woofer systems (think 13W7) were at a huge advantage as they didn't have to compete with the big dogs. I miss the good ole days when it was by watt class, but there was just so much crap back then. I myself had a Kicker X100, "50 watts X 2 at 4 ohm" and something like 1000 at 2 ohm bridged LOL.


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

Qicker306 said:


> A few 15" JLW0's in a proper box should be capable, pretty cheap too. Bang for your buck they're a decent deal. 500W as well...


JL isnt an SPL based company. They are more geared towards SQ. DC Level 4 15" can be had for about $180 shipped.


----------

